# Very Successful Maiden Voyage!



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone action

What can I say, we were absolutely Blessed this weekend.







We had the most pleasurable maiden voyage & I am so thankful.







Everything went well & without a hitch







It went better then just well ..............*it was awsome!* We couldn't have ask for better. We arrived at the CG Friday evening, I ran in the office to check in, & I came out & my hubby(John) was chatting with someone.







It turns out to be an old friend from high school that has a seasonal in that CG. Now that was Sweet, our first time out & we meet a friend very cool









We were more focused on our son & the dogs, adjusting & didn't really put to much time into worrying if everything was going to work in the OB, & that is exactly how it played out. 
I believe my son enjoyed himself as much as John & I did. He even asked for a bath last night.







Now that was a shocker,







because of the size of the tub we didn't think he would sit in it .








The boys (Boone & Otis) were very good, with one exception, they thought they owned the placed. The only person that they didn't bark at was tdffJohn's Dad







& he visited twice, neither time did my dogs utter a sound. John your Dad is a lovely very sweet man







& he was very impressed with my paper towel holder









The weather was beautiful for camping. It was warm in the sun sunny & cooler with a nice breeze in the shade. The evenings were cool & crisp, perfect for a campfire with many many stars in the sky. We needed to use the heat both nights.

The OB, did I mention the OB's performance .......... In a word, *perfect* as I knew it would







never even had a doubt!!

OK, now I have to get busy cleaning out the OB & posting some photos in our gallery, or should I post the photos first & then clean the OB









Thanks for listening & anyone reading this that may be on the fence about buying an Outback ..... Get Off that Fence & Go Buy One......you will Not regret it.









Tami


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

RizFam said:


> OK, now I have to get busy cleaning out the OB & posting some photos in our gallery, or should I post the photos first & then clean the OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a the 24 hour rule in place for posting pictures after a trip.
I guess the cleaning will just have to wait.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats fantastic, Tami!!!!!

Glad to see the first trip was great.

I hope you have many, many more enjoyable trips....you will!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Tami glad to hear you all had a wonderful time.
And everything performed nicely for you
That's what we like to hear









Don


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that you had a great time. When is the next trip too???

Gary


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami,

That is wonderful news. These kids can be more adaptable than we think.

Rita


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent! I'm so glad John Luke enjoyed it. Your excursions in the driveway paid off and he acclimated beautifully. I think he's going to see that camper as a haven he will absolutely love - you won't be able to get him out of it. Oh, and it was great the dogs loved it too.









I'm so happy you guys had such a great first trip.

Scott


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the perfect maiden voyage! That is a great start to many more memorable trips with the family.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Glad you had a great first trip







. I still remember very clearly our first outback trip.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

what else can I say??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrasts on the first camping trip....away from your house.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone








I am still in a fog, things don't usually work out so well for us. shy 
So, I cannot truly express how I am feeling about my OB. After our first night, I knew we bought the right model for our family, it is perfect for us in every way. Because it went so well, I said to John we should have done this years ago.......who knew











> Katrina Today, 06:52 PM Post #2
> 
> There is a the 24 hour rule in place for posting pictures after a trip.
> I guess the cleaning will just have to wait.


I posted some of our photos in the gallery











> Fire44 Posted Today, 08:21 PM
> I am glad that you had a great time. When is the next trip too???
> 
> Gary


Mid-Atlantic Rally next weekend if everyone remains healthy we'll be there.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Tami,

So glad that the maiden voyage in the new 26RKS turned out so well for you and all the family. sunny I just knew you were going to love that model.







Hope you have many more experiences like this one.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Tami,
> 
> That is wonderful news. These kids can be more adaptable than we think.
> 
> ...


You're right, they are probably more so then thier parents.



> Moosegut Posted Today, 08:43 PM
> Excellent! I'm so glad John Luke enjoyed it. Your excursions in the driveway paid off and he acclimated beautifully. I think he's going to see that camper as a haven he will absolutely love - you won't be able to get him out of it. Oh, and it was great the dogs loved it too.
> 
> I'm so happy you guys had such a great first trip.


Yep, I think you are right as well. Before John even got the OB off of the hitch, John Luke was out of the truck & asking "open door" .........we could not get the smiles off of our faces & then when he asked for a bath we almost fell over. That was the clincher. Thanks we are so thrilled.

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to here you had a great time and all went well. Who would have thought you would get put right across the street from my parents seasonal site.









John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Glad to here you had a great time and all went well. Who would have thought you would get put right across the street from my parents seasonal site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what a coincidence, between John meeting an old high school buddy that he hasn't seen in 20 years to being right across from your parents. The entire weekend was truly meant to be, I completely believe that. God is good. 
Your father is a lovely man & he came over again to see us off & to make sure we didn't have any further questions that he could help us with.








Thanks John. Your Dad mentioned maybe we could come up again sometime when your family is there







You never know









Have a good day,
Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tami,

It's great you guys had such a terrific weekend. That's what Outbacking is all about. You should have heard my wife trying to explain it to one of her sisters on the phone the other night. I caught snippets of the conversation....."great people, friendly people, sitting around and relaxing, watching the kids, swimming, relaxing," and so on. Did I mention, relaxing?

I wish you more of the same.

Mark


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

You are so lucky. We're still camping in our driveway.
Congrats on the first trip.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Tami,
> 
> It's great you guys had such a terrific weekend. That's what Outbacking is all about. You should have heard my wife trying to explain it to one of her sisters on the phone the other night. I caught snippets of the conversation....."great people, friendly people, sitting around and relaxing, watching the kids, swimming, relaxing," and so on. Did I mention, relaxing?
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, it doesn't get any more relaxing then camping with womderful people







Glad your wife is loving it.



> Greatblu Posted Today, 08:20 AM
> You are so lucky. We're still camping in our driveway.
> Congrats on the first trip.


Yes that is true, but we have to remember that driveway camping is one step in the process of becoming a Seasoned "OUTBACKER"







I don't believe we would have been so comfortable this weekend, if we hadn't camped in the backyard last weekend. Looking forward to hearing all about your Maiden Voyage.

Have a good day,
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WAY TO GO, TAMI!!!
You KNOW I'm so excited to hear things went wonderful for your family. You also know that I, like you, would be astonished if my son ASKED for a bath!! How long did it take you to recover from that one???







I think my jaw would have dropped to the ground, but then, I would have been too busy jumping up and down for joy!! hehehe. 
It goes without saying that I'm so thankful things went great for you, and this will help ease a lot of tension/stress that you deal with on a daily basis with John Luke. I think it was well worth the money spent.








HUGS!
Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

I agree with everyone else Tami! Sounds like you had a really great time! You sound like a pretty upbeat person that would make lemonade out of a lemon if need be! Glad you didn't have to though! Sounds like you've all just made some more memories!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

sgalady said:


> WAY TO GO, TAMI!!!
> You KNOW I'm so excited to hear things went wonderful for your family. You also know that I, like you, would be astonished if my son ASKED for a bath!! How long did it take you to recover from that one???
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Darlene







It was definitely the right decision for our family, & I am so grateful that we did it as well!








Hugs right back at cha








Tami


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> I agree with everyone else Tami! Sounds like you had a really great time! You sound like a pretty upbeat person that would make lemonade out of a lemon if need be! Glad you didn't have to though! Sounds like you've all just made some more memories!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Breeze,









We do our best & try to always keep as positive as we can. We did make some nice new memories to treasure.







& yes many more to come.

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the great maiden voyage, Tami!










May it be the first of many!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations on the great maiden voyage, Tami!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS DOUG!
We hope so









Tami


----------

